# διαχωρισιμότητα (νομ.) = severability



## Lizzy (May 27, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

έχω μια σύμβαση και ένα άρθρο της τιτλοφορείται:

ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ 

Οποιοδήποτε μέρος της παρούσας συμφωνίας κρίνεται ότι είναι ενάντια στο νόμο ή την δημόσια τακτική δεν θα καθιστά το σύνολο της σύμβασης άκυρο αλλά αυτό το τμήμα θα προσβάλλεται και η ισορροπία της συμφωνίας θα ερμηνεύεται με τρόπο που να δίνει πλήρη ισχύ στο υπόλοιπο λεκτικό της Συμφωνίας

Δεν έχω βρει κάποια consistent απόδοση για το διαχωρισιμότητα.

Καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

*severability*
In law, severability refers to a provision in a contract which states that if parts of the contract are held to be illegal or otherwise unenforceable, the remainder of the contract should still apply. Sometimes, severability clauses will state that some provisions to the contract are so essential to the contract's purpose that if they are illegal or unenforceable, the contract as a whole will be voided. However, in many legal jurisdictions, a severability clause will not be applied if it changes the fundamental nature of the contract, and that instead the contract will be void; thus, often this is not explicitly stated in the severability clause.

Ιδού και από σύμβαση:
# SEVERABILITY
In the event that any portion of this Agreement is found by a court of capable authority to be unsound or unenforceable, such unsoundness or unenforceability will not render any other part of this Agreement unsound or unenforceable. The Agreement will instead be thought of as not containing the particular unsound or unenforceable segment.
http://www.toweraffiliates.com/terms-conditions.html


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2010)

ενάντια στο νόμο ή την δημόσια τακτική *τάξη*


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Εμένα αυτό το κείμενο μου φαίνεται ότι έχει δεχτεί ισχυρότατες επιρροές από αγγλικό πρωτότυπο. Επίσης, από ό,τι ξέρω, το severability αποδίδεται συνήθως ως «διαιρετότητα», η οποία δεν είναι η _δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού σε μικρότερες ανεξάρτητες συμβάσεις_, όπως λένε εδώ, αλλά η μερική ακυρότητα της σύμβασης, η οποία ωστόσο δεν την καθιστά εξολοκλήρου άκυρη.

Αυτό το _δημόσια τακτική_ δε, πολύ σωστά το διορθώνει ο παραπάνω κύριος κατά τη γνώμη μου, γιατί είναι προφανές ότι αποτελεί μετάφραση του public policy.


----------



## Rogerios (May 28, 2010)

Όλες οι παρατηρήσεις μου φαίνονται πολύ σωστές. Είναι προφανές ότι πρόκειται για κείμενο που βασίζεται ή αντιγράφει πρότυπο που έχει συνταχθεί στα αγγλικά. Καταρχάς, η severability ουδέποτε σχεδόν είχε απασχολήσει τους Έλληνες νομικούς μέχρι τα σχετικά πρόσφατα χρόνια. Οι δυνατές αποδόσεις του όρου είναι αρκετές: διαιρετότητα/ δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού ή κατατμήσεως κ.λπ., αναλόγως και του συγκειμένου. Π.χ. στο πλαίσιο του ιδιωτικού διεθνούς δικαίου η severability έχει ως γαλλικό συνώνυμο το dépeçage, και δηλώνει τη δυνατότητα να υπαχθεί τμήμα (ή τμήματα) της σύμβασης σε διαφορετικό εθνικό δίκαιο από αυτό που διέπει καταρχήν τη σύμβαση (στο ιδ.δ.δ. δηλαδή η δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού/ δυνατότητα κατατμήσεως μου φαίνεται προτιμότερη, ενώ η "διαιρετότητα" που προτείνει η μοδερατόρισα ταιριάζει καλύτερη στην υπό συζήτηση περίπτωση).

Επισημάνθηκε (ως προς την "αγγλοδουλεία" του προς μετάφραση συμβατικού όρου) η "δημόσια τακτική" (!!!) που ορθότατα προτάθηκε η διόρθωση σε "δημόσια τάξη". Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι όροι, αλλά και η ίδια η σύνταξη του κειμένου καταδεικνύουν ότι δεν συντάχθηκε από Έλληνα νομικό (και μάλλον ούτε καν από νομικό προερχόμενο από την ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη). "Το τμήμα της σύμβασης προσβάλλεται" (!), "η ισορροπία της συμφωνίας" (;) και η "ισχύς στο υπόλοιπο λεκτικό της Συμφωνίας" (!), αποτελούν παραδοξότητες που αγγίζουν και μάλλον υπερβαίνουν τα όρια του σφάλματος ως προς τη νομική μετάφραση.


----------

